# Coconut feeding



## nicdragonette (Jan 23, 2015)

Can I feed my box turtle coconut shavings, coconut milk, coconut oil and/or coconut meat?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2015)

As part of a varied diet, but I doubt he'll be interested in it.


----------

